# CEMC Certification Exam



## EmilyLitella (Jul 20, 2010)

How hard would this test be for a person who has two core AAPC certifications, an excellent knowledge of A&P, and one year of experience determining E&M levels, using both 1995 and 1997 documentation guidelines? At this point, I can pretty much determine the level in my head using 1995 DGs by skimming the documentation.  I have looked at all the AAPC prep information, but have yet to take the practicum online.  Is there any more I can be reading or doing?  Any helpful thoughts or suggestions?  Thanks.


----------



## rthames052006 (Jul 20, 2010)

*You should be fine*



EmilyLitella said:


> How hard would this test be for a person who has two core AAPC certifications, an excellent knowledge of A&P, and one year of experience determining E&M levels, using both 1995 and 1997 documentation guidelines? At this point, I can pretty much determine the level in my head using 1995 DGs by skimming the documentation.  I have looked at all the AAPC prep information, but have yet to take the practicum online.  Is there any more I can be reading or doing?  Any helpful thoughts or suggestions?  Thanks.



From your statement above you should be fine.  I took my CEMC last summer and passed.  If you know your 95 and 97 DG's I think you'll be fine.  

Good luck!


----------



## EmilyLitella (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for the encouragement, Roxanne.  Just took the Practicum today and I felt confident enough to register for the exam.


----------



## rthames052006 (Jul 24, 2010)

EmilyLitella said:


> Thanks for the encouragement, Roxanne.  Just took the Practicum today and I felt confident enough to register for the exam.



The practicum is the exact same format as the exam!  I too purchased the practicum prior to scheduling for the exam.

Good luck and let us know what you think.


----------



## EmilyLitella (Aug 26, 2010)

Just got the news that I passed, although I was pretty sure when I left the exam on Saturday. I expected the test to be much harder than it was.  The test is very similar to the practicum.  I highly recommend the practicum and also purchasing Carol Buck's The Evaluation & Management Step.  Thank you for the encouragement.


----------



## chicksangelbaby2 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Cemc*



EmilyLitella said:


> Just got the news that I passed, although I was pretty sure when I left the exam on Saturday. I expected the test to be much harder than it was.  The test is very similar to the practicum.  I highly recommend the practicum and also purchasing Carol Buck's The Evaluation & Management Step.  Thank you for the encouragement.



I am thinking of taking this but what Practicum did you get? Do you have any suggestions. I am scared to take test but I am on my 5th yr coding different areas but I code trauma.

Thank you 
Cathy


----------



## beulastella (May 14, 2017)

*Cemc*

Did you got any package for books, training And exam. Or else we need to buy all separate?


----------



## dmunoz781 (Nov 6, 2017)

*Optional Recommended Material*

I am getting ready to take my CEMC, not any time soon but I am getting all my ducks in a row. I see on the acceptable materials for this exam there is an option for any material of your choice; can someone recommend what else besides the ICDCM, CPT, HCPCS, E/M Worksheets, 95 and 97 DG would be helpful?


----------



## torresjeffreyp@gmail.com (Dec 27, 2017)

*Cemc*

What Practicum? Did you mean the AAPC CEMC practice exam? Thanks


----------

